# Shopmade Jointer



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

*The Plan*

I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.

Everything will be copied except the infeed table height adjustment mechanism will be different. I'll be using wedges to adjust the cutting depth. There will be 4 coil springs underneath the infeed table that will be hooked to the main body to keep the table on the downward pull. The four corner holes under each table are for threaded rods that will do the alignment of the tabletop to the cutter blade. On the actual build, two pillow block bearings will be used for the shaft of the cutter head.

Here is the Sketchup plan of the jointer, please feel free to make comments specially on the wedge mechanism. The two upper wedges will be connected by a 3/4" plywood. Each table measures 12" x 24".




























I hope to hear from you LJs. Thanks


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


Armand,
I think it will be alright for the feed tablet but secure a different lock somewhere on those two tapers aside from the adjusting screw. The downward movement or weight might cause the tapers to slide downwards. 
Good design! Maybe you can use the scissor jack for the car for adjusting feed table as another option.\


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


For insights-here is how LJ Rand uses his scissors jack.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


This is going to be an interesting and ambitious build to watch Armand!!
Good Luck, and keep us apprised of your progress!!


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


Bert, yes downward movement is very possible and your input is very much appreciated. The jack is now plan B if the adjusting screw (i'll be using screw tail vise ) won't prevent the downward push.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


way to go armand

will keep looking
interesting


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I do not see any problem with the wedges. After all the slope is only very slight. In any case if it becomes an issue a locking system could be incorporated on both sides. Furthermore, the surfaces that contact (upper and lower) of the wedges can be lined with some metal or hard plastic to insure its flatness. The wood alone may develop some depressions after a time. On the whole I think it's a brilliant idea. Keep it up. I'll look forward to its completion.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you are tackling this to save money. What is your projected cost vs. cost of a used wide jointer?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


If the screw tail vise has two follower rods? (I am not sure of the correct term) one on each side of the 
screw to keep the force equal on both of the wedges, it might work, otherwise, you will have to carefully
measure, adjust and lock each wedge to keep the feed table parallel with the cutting blades. Looks like a
great idea, but then anything that I can build so I can play with it in the workshop looks like a great idea to
me, and some of them even work. EMVarona's idea of lining the wedges is a good one. Thank you for 
sharing.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


Ed, thanks for believing the wedges will work. The ridgidness of the screw tail vise will provide enough support and prevent the upper wedges to slide down. The cutting depth of a jointer is also seldomly adjusted during each use unless you are planing a huge plank so lining the wedges will just be another option during the build.

@rance:
someone from California offered me his used Craftsman 8" jointer for us$750 + shipping $250 = $1000.
The Ryobi Thicknesser only costs $150 here plus other materials of $50 = $200, 1/5 of the above price for a used jointer. I am not ready yet to spend that much.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


@Bluepine

I think you meant preventing the upper wedges to drift sideways will keep the pressure spread on the connected upper wedges, i have something in mind to do this. I'll take into considerations too your options during the build. Thanks.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


im fascinated by homemade tools. yours looks to be an interesting project. the guy on woodgears did a wonderful job on his.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


Have you read the book Making and Modifying Machines? http://www.amazon.com/Making-Modifying-Machines-Fine-Woodworking/dp/0918804434
It has a few drawings of a shop made jointer.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *The Plan*
> 
> I have Ryobi Thicknessers AP13AK arriving and I'm planning to build a 12" jointer based on Matthias Wandels' shopmade jointer.
> 
> ...


I now have the thicknessers, one will be used as my regular thicknesser and the other one is for the jointer and will start tearing it down in the next couple of days.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

*Getting the motor and cutterhead from Ryobi AP13AK Thicknesser*

Proceeding with the jointer build. Before i started disintegrating all the parts of the thicknesser, I tested it first a few times and there was no snipe and other issues pertaining to its function, the machine was still in its prestine condition. Momentarily I hesitated to tear it down but i have to build this Jointer out from this machine. The only objective of demolishing this valuable machine is just to get the essential parts for the Jointer, the motor and the cutterhead.

1. The Ryobi AP13AK without the top and side covers. This machine is solidly built and very heavy but it took me only a few minutes to expose the innards.










I then begun taking out the in-feed roller and the anti-kickback pawls so i can gain access to the screws holding the motor.









2. This is the left side showing the chains and sprockets that drives the feed rollers. 









3. The main body without the motor and cutter head assembly.









4. The motor separated from the cutterhead housing.









5. The main motor. It took me a while thinking how to remove the plastic cover because even after removing two screws, the cover still won't go. I finally decided to use my utility cutter to split the sticker that might be hiding the locking mechanism. I was right, after slitting the sticker the left cover just fell off by its own.









6. The motor without the plastic covering the gear box and the electrical wiring taken apart from the housing. 









7. For 3 consecutive days I didn't progress with this demolition coz i can't remove the retaining rings for the bearings at both ends of the cutterhead. I don't have the tool for it so i had to bring it somewhere where someone can do it for me.

And there they are, all necessary parts taken out from a good thicknesser. The motor and the cutterhead. There's just a minor problem here, the sizes of the shaft at each end are different. No wonder the bearings in the picture are not same in size too. This would mean that the two pillowblocks that i'm going to use will be in different sizes. I'll just need to put a thick shim under the smaller pillowblock to level with the bigger one.









....next, putting all these together into a frame to become a Jointer.


----------



## firehouse (Oct 4, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Getting the motor and cutterhead from Ryobi AP13AK Thicknesser*
> 
> Proceeding with the jointer build. Before i started disintegrating all the parts of the thicknesser, I tested it first a few times and there was no snipe and other issues pertaining to its function, the machine was still in its prestine condition. Momentarily I hesitated to tear it down but i have to build this Jointer out from this machine. The only objective of demolishing this valuable machine is just to get the essential parts for the Jointer, the motor and the cutterhead.
> 
> ...


HY ARMAND LOOKS GOOD TO ME GOOD LUCK. FIREHOUSE


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Getting the motor and cutterhead from Ryobi AP13AK Thicknesser*
> 
> Proceeding with the jointer build. Before i started disintegrating all the parts of the thicknesser, I tested it first a few times and there was no snipe and other issues pertaining to its function, the machine was still in its prestine condition. Momentarily I hesitated to tear it down but i have to build this Jointer out from this machine. The only objective of demolishing this valuable machine is just to get the essential parts for the Jointer, the motor and the cutterhead.
> 
> ...


Armand, Ingat (Take care) 2000W Motor is nearly 3 HP. Strong enough to joint. Looking forward. Thanks


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Getting the motor and cutterhead from Ryobi AP13AK Thicknesser*
> 
> Proceeding with the jointer build. Before i started disintegrating all the parts of the thicknesser, I tested it first a few times and there was no snipe and other issues pertaining to its function, the machine was still in its prestine condition. Momentarily I hesitated to tear it down but i have to build this Jointer out from this machine. The only objective of demolishing this valuable machine is just to get the essential parts for the Jointer, the motor and the cutterhead.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding Bert.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Getting the motor and cutterhead from Ryobi AP13AK Thicknesser*
> 
> Proceeding with the jointer build. Before i started disintegrating all the parts of the thicknesser, I tested it first a few times and there was no snipe and other issues pertaining to its function, the machine was still in its prestine condition. Momentarily I hesitated to tear it down but i have to build this Jointer out from this machine. The only objective of demolishing this valuable machine is just to get the essential parts for the Jointer, the motor and the cutterhead.
> 
> ...


a new twist on an old quest

taking things apart that work fine

and making something
that works even better

glad you found the bearing sizes out

will make it easier to proceed

looking forward to what you come up with

and think of all the spare parts you will have
that you don't have to worry about


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Armand said:


> *Getting the motor and cutterhead from Ryobi AP13AK Thicknesser*
> 
> Proceeding with the jointer build. Before i started disintegrating all the parts of the thicknesser, I tested it first a few times and there was no snipe and other issues pertaining to its function, the machine was still in its prestine condition. Momentarily I hesitated to tear it down but i have to build this Jointer out from this machine. The only objective of demolishing this valuable machine is just to get the essential parts for the Jointer, the motor and the cutterhead.
> 
> ...


Dude, you are my new gadgetry wizard engineering hero. I look forward to future installments.


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Getting the motor and cutterhead from Ryobi AP13AK Thicknesser*
> 
> Proceeding with the jointer build. Before i started disintegrating all the parts of the thicknesser, I tested it first a few times and there was no snipe and other issues pertaining to its function, the machine was still in its prestine condition. Momentarily I hesitated to tear it down but i have to build this Jointer out from this machine. The only objective of demolishing this valuable machine is just to get the essential parts for the Jointer, the motor and the cutterhead.
> 
> ...


Still following developments. This is getting to be more and more interesting. Looks like a table top offset duplicating machine I am familiar with. Keep posting. That machine looks new. Wonder why you decided to knock it down.


----------



## JRL (Jun 14, 2011)

Armand said:


> *Getting the motor and cutterhead from Ryobi AP13AK Thicknesser*
> 
> Proceeding with the jointer build. Before i started disintegrating all the parts of the thicknesser, I tested it first a few times and there was no snipe and other issues pertaining to its function, the machine was still in its prestine condition. Momentarily I hesitated to tear it down but i have to build this Jointer out from this machine. The only objective of demolishing this valuable machine is just to get the essential parts for the Jointer, the motor and the cutterhead.
> 
> ...


I had that same curious thought-why cannibalize a perfectly good machine? My guess is that in the bean counting, the loss of a low-end thicknesser far outweighs the cost of a new jointer? Am I in the ballpark with this guess?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Getting the motor and cutterhead from Ryobi AP13AK Thicknesser*
> 
> Proceeding with the jointer build. Before i started disintegrating all the parts of the thicknesser, I tested it first a few times and there was no snipe and other issues pertaining to its function, the machine was still in its prestine condition. Momentarily I hesitated to tear it down but i have to build this Jointer out from this machine. The only objective of demolishing this valuable machine is just to get the essential parts for the Jointer, the motor and the cutterhead.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, Armand. I look forward to the next instalment.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

*Finally, I have a Jointer.*

I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.

here are the pictures and a video.

the chasis, shown here with the cutterhead installed and fitted into the customized pillow block that i ordered from a machinist.









the motor now installed.









with new belt.









the cutting depth adjustment mechanism.









infeed and outfeed tables.









the gap between tables is just enough for the blade adjustment guide.









tables are now installed and lined with 1.5mm stainless sheets. Here checking the coplanarity of the two tables at zero cutting depth.









temporarily sitting on two benches.









now with belt cover, blade guard, and fence.




































me after doing a test cut.









and here's the video.





just in case the embedded video doesn't work, here's the youtube link: 




thanks for watching.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


I have seen all sorts of shop made tools, but yours is the first shop made jointer I have ever seen… I'd love to see how it pans out for you in the long term…


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


great job i would suggest one thing that is use some sort of push block or some such thing for safety better the block goes into the cutters than your hands. ive watched your progress from the start really nice job. make sure to get Matthias some pictures for his site bet he would like to see them.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was going to say, Joe. You did a fantastic job, armand. I've never ever seen a shop-made machine like this jointer. Looks like it works great, too.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


well done armand

never doubted you could do it

great solution

now for those excellent new projects


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Very nice fabrication. I like the large capacity….I can't tell you how many times I have had to joint by hand planes because my wood was just a tad over the capacity of an 8" jointer.

You might want to put a return spring on that blade cover - keep you from mistakenly putting your hand on the cutter after making your pass.

Of course everyone will tag you for not wearing safety goggles…etc etc…. Are you planing some dust control? The floor drop is certainly not bad but some suction will keep the chips out of your cutters and keep them from marring your work.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm impressed. Great job. Like mentioned above, safety glasses, push block and a spring on the blade guard and your good to go.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Impressive build! I have to admit that I was a bit skeptical when I read that you were going to make a jointer by using the cutting head and motor from a planer, but no longer. Very nicely done. Would it be to much to ask about the overall project cost?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


sweet!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


I think now I've seen it all. Awesome!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Armand, this is the most impressive shop-made tool I have ever seen. You met all the challenges and came out on top. Well done.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


impressive …. but where is the smile on last picture …...........
put the big smile on man …. you can be proud 
congrat´s … looking great
thank´s for sharing

take care
Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


If it gets the job done it's a good deal.  Nice work.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


That is really impressive!
So cool, and so wonderful in these days of buying new stuff all the time.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


ps i made my jointer push blocks. piece of 1×4 pine course sandpaper glued to the bottom with 3m adhesive and a verticle piece of 1×2 as a handle.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all your suggestions Lumberjocks. Actually there is a spring for the blade guard but it failed when i tried the 8 inches stock because the shim under the guard stocked up a little bit at the stainless sheet, but this has been addressed already. This is the first time i'm using a jointer and was so excited in trying this machine so i still dont have push blocks dedicated for it.

@DC: over all cost is $203.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


armand 
this is the best for a push block
it has to have a replaceable 'heel'
that hooks on the board
(for face jointing)
the 'over the top' ones
will skid and slide
which can be dangerous
(but work fine 
on the front of the board)


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Great work.
Matthias would be proud.
Did you use his plans?


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Thanks David..definitely i'll make push block like yours…the "heel" is a great idea.

@ Joe Watson:
Thanks for the suggestion I appreciate it.

@SASmith:
Thanks, I made some modifications of his original plan, please read the first series of this blog.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Galing Armand! That is more an invention than innovation. Combining woods to metal was my wish long before I joined LJ. I'm happy that somewhere near my place is an expert in this kind of skill. Looking forward to your projects. I guess that your next project will be a table for your dining chairs. 
Good luck,


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Armand, you did it again. Congratulations! I feel proud for you.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


@Bert:

I'm not an expert, T. Edison was just right in saying necessity is the mother of inventions. For us here in Philippines decent jointers from US are rare and expensives if ordered online, even secondhands. Most locally available are either Taiwan or China made. The last time I inquired about a China jointer was $400 for a 6" blade.

Thanks kabayans Bert and Ed Varona.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


additional pics:

the return spring attached to the blade guard.









and the culprit that failed in the video a small piece of wood epoxied under the blade guard, corrected already by filing its sharp edge that comes in contact with the edge of the stainless sheet.









Thanks for following.


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Most impressive! The heritage with Mathias Wandel's is clear. It functions beautifully! Well done, sir.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


That is really neat.
I have seen many make their own thickness sanders (drums)

Seen some home made bandsaws - but this is the first jointer.
My only concern is the wood for the frame looks fairly soft (wide grain), so here where I live, the humidity changes would cause the tables to need constant adjustment to keep them coplanar.
If I were building one I would switch to something more stable like a laminated ply.

But there in the Philippines- I suppose the humidity doesn't change much from month to month. Hope it works out well - it is an excellent piece of engineering work - congratulations


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Great jointer! I love my dewalt jointer, but that one is so cool!

AJ


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


So I have really wanted to build one of these and I was just wondering how much you would say this cost to build without buying the planer? Just a rough estimate is plenty fine. Also, are the materials that you used different from Mathias's?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Sick sick sick sick, wow. Not bad at all


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Very nice build.
Now please make you a set of push blocks to go with it.

I have had a workpiece unexpectedly thrown back by the blades of a jointer.
Just by totally shear luck my hand had just passed over the blade and my hand dropped onto the table about a half inch past the blade.
That scared me so bad I almost threw up.
Been using push blocks ever since.


----------



## JCRug (Oct 23, 2007)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Love the jointer! Your master is my master too!!! Great job.


----------



## jbswearingen (Jun 27, 2012)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...





> So I have really wanted to build one of these and I was just wondering how much you would say this cost to build without buying the planer? Just a rough estimate is plenty fine. Also, are the materials that you used different from Mathias s?
> 
> - Cole Tallerman


To get an idea on cost, you'll need to think about what you're building it from. I'm currently building the same one, with some design changes:

Two sheets of 5'x5' 3/4" Baltic birch ply: ~$110. (I won't use the whole second sheet.)
Used cutter head from a Jet combination jointer/planer: $75
Used 2hp induction motor: $75
Automotive drive belt: ~$15
Pillow blocks: $40
Glue/screws: $20
Sheet metal: ~$90 for mild steel, ~$190 for stainless steel

I bought the plans and parts two years ago but just started it last night. I'll post up a build thread on a couple of weeks once it's done.


----------



## OmarN (Feb 13, 2015)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


wow. great build. it's great you can get used parts for the build. For me it's easier to get them new as spare parts from a manufacturer because people here in Mexico will squeeze all the juice out of their machines and used parts I get will be pretty much done. And new parts will cost as much as your used parts, though, so no complaints.


----------



## OmarN (Feb 13, 2015)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


Hey Armand, would you be so kind in being more explicit with the lift mechanism? a few more photos would help. I'd like to use it in my design as well. Looks easier to do.

Also, for the top you used plywood, right? Otherwise it must've been difficult to find someone with a bigger jointer 

I'm thinking of buying mathias's plans as well. How useful were they for you, in a scale from one to ten?

Regards,


----------



## guitarchitect (Oct 28, 2011)

Armand said:


> *Finally, I have a Jointer.*
> 
> I just finished this Jointer today and ready to make new and more challenging projects.
> 
> ...


so how has your jointer held up? Interested to hear as I'm thinking of doing my own!


----------

